# DIY live bait bucket



## Newsjeff

I'd like to build a DIY live bait bucket for the pier.

I plan to make it out of a 5 gallon plastic bucket. 

Does anyone have any pics of theirs or even some tips on how they built one? 

I've seen several ways to make them, and I'm just trying to get some ideas for mine.


----------



## AbuMike

Jeff, you want one to keep on the pier or to hang in the water?


----------



## Newsjeff

Hang in the water.

I do have a few ideas on how I'm going to build this thing. 

I plan on drilling 3/8" (or maybe a little bigger??) holes in the bucket about 1" apart. Enough for the bucket to take on enough water to sink rather quickly. 

I'm not going to drill any holes lower that 6" or so from the bottom. That way the fish will have some water left after I put it on the planks. 

I plan on using a screw-on Gamma Seal Lid to keep the top on. I saw someone using this lid on a pier somewhere ... it might have been Demonfish??? Here's a link:

http://www.gammaplastics.com/GSL_Flyer.pdf

I am planning to cut the stock metal handle off. I am considering using a thick poly ot nylon rope as a replacement handle, but that's one area I would like some ideas.

Last but not least, I am looking for a good way to attach the drop rope to the "new" rope handle. I guess I could tie a loop knot in the handle and attach the drop chord to the handle loop??


----------



## NateM

Thats my exact setup. Works great! And I tied the loop knot also.


----------



## AbuMike

I used a 1" holesaw for mine. I only use it for bigger baits for pin-rig fishing. 6" off the bottom will be kinda heavy, it won't be out of the water long enough to hurt the bait. I think mine is 3" or so. I'll get some pics and post up tomorrow.


----------



## SmoothLures

With smaller holes, would this work good for shrimp and smaller mud minnows and whatnot, if the holes are 1/4 - 3/8th inch or maybe larger and the inside lined with some kind of mesh to cover the holes but let them drain? Think ya might have just saved me from buying an aerator, thanks.


----------



## AbuMike

SmoothLures said:


> With smaller holes, would this work good for shrimp and smaller mud minnows and whatnot, if the holes are 1/4 - 3/8th inch or maybe larger and the inside lined with some kind of mesh to cover the holes but let them drain? Think ya might have just saved me from buying an aerator, thanks.


Problem with that is, all your minnows will always swim following the sides and will hurt themselves and die.


----------



## Newsjeff

AD, now that you mention the weight of 6" of water I think you are right. 

I get tired of pullin' those things up and down all day when there's *no* room at the bottom.


----------



## AbuMike

Newsjeff said:


> AD, now that you mention the weight of 6" of water I think you are right.
> 
> I get tired of pullin' those things up and down all day when there's *no* room at the bottom.


Right, like I said mine is only 3" or so and by the time you get it up there's just enough water to keep bait wwet so the slime stays on the fish. I've kept 8-10 nice Bluefish in it all night and day.


----------



## SmoothLures

Ah, alrighty thanks. I'll pick up an aerator then. :fishing:


----------



## AbuMike

SmoothLures said:


> Ah, alrighty thanks. I'll pick up an aerator then. :fishing:


Round bucket and aerator is all you need. At Wally World you can get these 7 gallon or so buckets that have foam liners in them there perfect because you need to keep the water as cool as possible for longer life. This is as important as the air supply


----------



## Rockfish1

look around for a bait bucket style lid with a latch that will either fit right onto your bucket or you could buy one of those 2 dollar buckets and take the lid off your bucket cut a hole in it and bolt the latch lid on it... 

I've never had any problems with the wire handle on mine... make sure you countersink the holes on the inside of your bucket after you drill the holes or your bait will scale itself in a heartbeat... 3-4" of water is all you need and 3/8th holes drain fast, plus changes water good enough to keep your bait alive... 

you might want to think about some kind of flotation in the lid to keep the bucket upright in the water also... keeps it from rolling on the side bumping a piling and the latch opens letting all your bait out...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

ez to make jeff, i use mine almost every day in the summer, for the last 2 years. 

3/4" holes all around it, even the bottom. 2 8oz frog tongues zip tied to the bottom inside of the bucket to keep ur bucket straight up and down even in current on the pier.

i put holes in the bottom of my bucket, why? because when you go to pull it, it takes about 2 seconds for all the water to be gone, and it pulls like a breeze. i never understood why you would want to leave 4-6" of water in the bucket, alot of guys do, but i see no point in it, when im getting ready to put the bucket right back in the water in 5 seconds.

my bucket feels like air when ur pulling it up.

OH, buy the best rope you really feel like buying. that cheap yellow plastic feeling stuff, is horrid on ur hands. the more expensive rope slides good, doesnt burn the hell out of ur hands, etc



Jesse


----------



## WILSON

Jeff, use a bucket from a pool company with the screw on lid. I think they are around 6 gallons or so. If you need one i have a few spares and plenty more in sandbridge, if you would like one. Let me know.


----------



## wolfva

Just don't do what my pop did once....drop the bucket into the water and forget to tie it to the pier...


----------



## t58martin

I use a 5 gallon bucket with a small D battery aerator (sp?). You have to change the water only because it gets too hot, the O2 is fine.


----------



## rattler

I have both types...over the side and an insulated 2 1/2-3 gallon for on the pier...I sometimes use both at the same time depending on the bait...when using the pier bucket I always use a bubbler and cool it down with ice in a plastic bag...I still change the water when it looks like it needs it(bubbles start sitting on top, cloudy,etc)...hope this helps


----------



## Drumdum

Jeff,I got Tater set up with one of those screw on types like Wilson suggested.. Used to use the kind that ya made a latch for,but the screw on type is da chit compaired to that..

Jesse's got ya on the right track with the rope,size of the holes,and sinkers,imo.. I've been thinkin on the rope handle,not sure if the plastic job's gonna hold up.. Handed down my ole stainless 4 prong shark gaff that ain't missed a king or cobe from the 70's,when there were some fish to catch.. Gave him my ole kunan 7'er and a tld 25 for his fight'n rod,he's got his drum tackle for the anchor. Rod racks on his bike for the ride to Frisco..  
I like leavin the 3" of water in there,cause I don't move as fast gettin the rascal on the hook as I used to,and it could be dead time I get back to puttin it in the water.. Good excercise fer Tater too..


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

Drumdum said:


> Jeff,I got Tater set up with one of those screw on types like Wilson suggested.. Used to use the kind that ya made a latch for,but the screw on type is da chit compaired to that..
> 
> Jesse's got ya on the right track with the rope,size of the holes,and sinkers,imo.. I've been thinkin on the rope handle,not sure if the plastic job's gonna hold up.. Handed down my ole stainless 4 prong shark gaff that ain't missed a king or cobe from the 70's,when there were some fish to catch.. Gave him my ole kunan 7'er and a tld 25 for his fight'n rod,he's got his drum tackle for the anchor. Rod racks on his bike for the ride to Frisco..
> I like leavin the 3" of water in there,cause I don't move as fast gettin the rascal on the hook as I used to,and it could be dead time I get back to puttin it in the water.. Good excercise fer Tater too..


those kunans are the heat!!!!!!! i saw one for sale last summer in a shop near me, used but insanely nice condition, and i kick myself for not getting it, the action on them is great.

and the screw on lids, yeah they are nice. im waiting for this big 10 gallon pool chemical bucket at work to be empty, its got a screw on lid   put 4 big fat blues in there and not worry about it  


Jesse


----------



## CrawFish

WILSON said:


> Jeff, use a bucket from a pool company with the screw on lid. I think they are around 6 gallons or so. If you need one i have a few spares and plenty more in sandbridge, if you would like one. Let me know.


If you have one laying around, hook me up too. I had one, a bd gift from my buddy, lent it to Neil. I ain't see it in a year and doesn't look like I'm getting it back either.


----------



## TJSingleton

I would not use one previously used for chlorine sticks. The stabilizer in them seep into the plastic. The granular chlorine is ok though as it doesn't contain the stabilizer. At least this is what I have been warned from a pool chem supplier.


----------



## ezz-ed

*10 gal*

i have been using the same bucket about 10 years-had to replace the screw on lid, i tie a big swivil from lid and connect it to the holes so the lid will not unscrew itself, also but a 2 lb rubber bar bell in the bottom so ikeep it close to the bottom in july,aug. i usually keep 6 blues in it, also keep 4 n of water as i usually pull bucket and put on live bait and then put the bucket back over


----------



## WILSON

Teo, got plenty to spare, might even have one a little bigger. Give me a call when your in town and I'll hook you up..


----------



## Newsjeff

CrawFish said:


> If you have one laying around, hook me up too. I had one, a bd gift from my buddy, lent it to Neil. I ain't see it in a year and doesn't look like I'm getting it back either.


I used that bucket with Neil on Avalon last Fall. 

Works purdy well.


----------



## Newsjeff

Wilson, you gonna be around Chicks, Lesner or Rudee this week? 

If so, I'd like to snag one of dem buckets from ya.


----------



## WILSON

ya, i'm gonna stop in sandbridge and pick up a few of them. I'll save one for ya, Jeff.


----------



## Newsjeff

Thanks, bro.

I moved from Sandfiddler Road to Pleasure House Road May 1. 

If you wanna meet me at LIP Monday you won't have to twist my arm ... . 

Whatever's easiest for you.


----------



## Openboat

I noticed McMaster Carr has a variety of sizes with locking twist on tops.
“UN-Compliant Plastic Shipping Pails with Easy-Open Twist-Lock Lids”

I had a few short ones to give away at the spring fling but have not gotten any since then.


----------



## Charlie2

*DIY Bait Bucket*

I use a 6 gallon Dry Wall bucket which fits inside another drywall bucket. I drill holes in the inner bucket for water as the others do.

I bought a lid that fits on a drywall bucket with a cute little trap door h a hole for an aerator hose. It even has a little clip on the side to hold the little aerator. I don't remember where I got it.

I've been using this contraption for some time an dit works.

Yes; I take the inner bucket out to hang it in the water. When transporting bait, I use the buckets inside the other.


----------



## Twagon

Jeff,

Good luck with the bucket project. Mine works very well for king fishing on Gulf Panhandle piers. It consists of a 5 gallon Home Depot plastic bucket. The lid can be obtained inexpensively from this web site:

http://www.magicproducts.com/accessories.htm

It's called No. 1531 bucket lid.

I drilled 96 holes, approx. 3/8 diam., in a pattern in the sides of the bucket for water flow. The pattern ends 3" from the bottom, so it won't be too heavy to lift, and holds a little water for the baits when up.

I drilled 4 holes in the bucket's reinforced collar, 2 holes 5" apart on opposite sides. Home Depot sold rubber grommets which fit these holes and also fit the bucket rope diameter. The grommets prevent chafing the rope harness and losing the bucket.

Here's the key element of my bucket: I went to a crafts store and got a styrofoam ring for holiday wreaths. Its outside diameter is about 9 or 10" and inside diameter about 6". It's about 2" thick. It fits under the bucket lid. I wrapped it in vinyl tape and zip tied it under the bucket lid. Then I zip tied the bucket lid onto the bucket.

I finish the rig by putting a 4oz. pyramid sinker in the bucket so the bucket sinks down and floats upright on the styrofoam ring. That way the bucket stays in the water, and doesn't just hang on the rope.

I've been very happy with it. I've got a picture, but I don't know how to attach it.



-Twagon


----------



## t58martin

How do you attach the rope handle. The wire handles aren't going to cut it for me. Do you put the rope through two holes in the bucket?

Pictures of some of these bucket designs would be helpful, I've seen some nices ones made fro a laundry basket also...


----------



## Twagon

I took some of the soft nylon bucket rope and made a harness. I estimate it's about six feet of rope. I've got two sets of holes on opposite sides of the bucket's collar. The holes are about 5" apart. I threaded the rope through one set with the ends going from inside out, so the center of the harness rope is on the inside, between the two holes. Then I threaded the free ends ,from outside in, into the other set of holes, tying the tag ends together, so the knot is inside the bucket. This leaves a double loop of rope above the bucket, to which I tie the bucket rope.


----------



## Twagon

I discarded the wire handle.


----------



## Newsjeff

Twagon said:


> I took some of the soft nylon bucket rope and made a harness. I estimate it's about six feet of rope. I've got two sets of holes on opposite sides of the bucket's collar. The holes are about 5" apart. I threaded the rope through one set with the ends going from inside out, so the center of the harness rope is on the inside, between the two holes. Then I threaded the free ends ,from outside in, into the other set of holes, tying the tag ends together, so the knot is inside the bucket. This leaves a double loop of rope above the bucket, to which I tie the bucket rope.


OK, I'm a little slow. 

I lost ya on the handle.

Here's a link on how to post pics on P&S. I'd like to see a pic of yer rope handle if you have the time.

Thanks in advance.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22154


----------



## Twagon

*DIY live bait bucket: picture*

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=10yictw&s=3[/IMG]


I think this should do it.


----------



## Twagon

Didn't seem to work. I'd be glad to email the pic as an attachment to anyone who could post it on the site tomorrow. Just send me an email address. Thanks.


----------



## Twagon

This is the url on tinypic.com


----------



## Twagon




----------



## Twagon

photobucket: Pier live bait bucket


----------



## Twagon

trying again


----------



## Twagon

Waal, abedangd, there that sucker is. Note: picture is kinda squashed, it's a 5 gal bucket. Rope is stored inside bucket. Note 1 broken ziptie to easily replace. Flotation ring is partly visible white/red object under lid. 

Thanks for thread ref. for posting pics.


----------



## Twagon

correction: pic is not squashed, it was my new monitor.


----------



## Newsjeff

Well, I finished my bait bucket Tuesday night. 

I really didn't want to spend any money on this project, so I just used what I had around the house. 

I ended up using a 1/2" drill bit for the holes. That's the largest bit I had that woulda worked on plastic. 

So 1/2" it is. 

I took Lackawits' advise and drilled holes around the entire bucket, including the bottom. No 3" or 4" of room on the bottom for the fishes to swim when I pull it up. 

That's OK, I'm not as old as Drumdum. I can get them fishes back in the water before they die. 

I used a 5' section of 1/2" nylon rope for the handle. I tied a figure-8 knot loop in the middle to attach the drop line. 

To secure the new rope handle to the bucket, I just used double overhand knots on the inside. Obviously, that makes the ends of the rope handle bigger than the 1/2" holes, and (I hope) keeps the handle on the bucket. I do feel this handle is the weak link in the project. There's gotta be a better knot for this, but I think the double overhands will hold. I didn't use rubber grommets like Twagon did, either. But it's gonna take awhile for any jagged plastic to cut through a 1/2" nylon rope. 

At least I think.

I did use a Gamma Seal Lid for the top. That top's gonna work well, IMHO.

I tied another figure-8 loop in the drop line. I will use a loop-to-loop connection to attach the handle to the drop chord.

That's about it. I'll try and post some pics when I get a chance.


----------



## Newsjeff

I discarded the wire handle.


----------



## AL_N_VB

jeezus..a thread which a bait bucket will eventually be lost, stolen or dumped from NJ's truck! 


J/K.... NJ...pretty werk...how ya gonna tell yer kids you used there bucket?


----------



## Twagon

Sounds like it'll work. Lookin' forward to pics. Now all you gotta do is catch some bait.


----------



## Newsjeff

Here's a link to some pics.

The only step I haven't finished is zip-tying two 8oz frog tounges to the bottom of the bucket. 

http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l232/newsjeff/Bait%20Bucket/


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

Newsjeff said:


> Here's a link to some pics.
> 
> The only step I haven't finished is zip-tying two 8oz frog tounges to the bottom of the bucket.
> 
> http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l232/newsjeff/Bait%20Bucket/


plannin on king fishing a bunch this year jeff?


----------



## NTKG

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> plannin on king fishing a bunch this year jeff?


no he plans on more people catchin fish on a rig of his that is gonna break. or steal baits out of others buckets as usual.


----------



## steelhead32

how would you put the rope handle on, and could i see a pick of one with the rope handle?


----------



## Twagon

steelhead32 said:


> how would you put the rope handle on, and could i see a pick of one with the rope handle?




The rope just threads across the inside of the bucket on the short sides. Knot it as you wish, and attach the bucket rope to the harness you've threaded on.


----------



## steelhead32

thanks


----------



## cobia_slaya

i have two different buckets for different baits 

i have one for my eels which has 3/8 inch holes
one for spot with 1 inch holes :fishing:


----------



## steelhead32

how long is the rope that you attach to your bucket handle?


----------



## Twagon

The places I'll be taking mine are up to 30' above the water, so I'd probably need about 50' of rope, considering the thickness of the supports, deck and rail height. Once I see if there's way too much, I'd trim it off if it got in the way.


----------



## Thrifty Angler

Came across this interesting looking DIY bait bucket contraption this morning.

FYI...I'd suggest *not *to enlarge the picture. 
One more thing....after I clicked the link, I used the _print screen_ function from the computer keyboard to save a copy of the image. It didn't come out super sized that way.


----------



## Hop

Newsjeff said:


> Hang in the water.
> 
> I do have a few ideas on how I'm going to build this thing.
> 
> I plan on drilling 3/8" (or maybe a little bigger??) holes in the bucket about 1" apart. Enough for the bucket to take on enough water to sink rather quickly.
> 
> I'm not going to drill any holes lower that 6" or so from the bottom. That way the fish will have some water left after I put it on the planks.
> 
> I plan on using a screw-on Gamma Seal Lid to keep the top on. I saw someone using this lid on a pier somewhere ... it might have been Demonfish??? Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.gammaplastics.com/GSL_Flyer.pdf
> 
> I am planning to cut the stock metal handle off. I am considering using a thick poly ot nylon rope as a replacement handle, but that's one area I would like some ideas.
> 
> Last but not least, I am looking for a good way to attach the drop rope to the "new" rope handle. I guess I could tie a loop knot in the handle and attach the drop chord to the handle loop??


Sounds like you have it figured out.


----------



## Reelturner

Before anyone goes to cutting the ropes on their bait buckets make sure you will have enough length of rope at dead low tide. You will need the extra and if not thinking you can whack off too much depending when you decide to happen to check that day. Long enough to have some extra probably to wrap with if you want to and got it.

From experience.


----------



## Gorge

RIP Newsjeff. Your legacy lives on. 🐟


----------

